# April Prompt Tiebreaker



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 31, 2021)

Quick poll to break a tie for this month's prompt.


----------



## Selorian (Mar 31, 2021)

Harper J. Cole said:


> Quick poll to break a tie for this month's prompt.



Wasn't it a three way tie?


----------



## PiP (Mar 31, 2021)

Selorian said:


> Wasn't it a three way tie?


yep


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 1, 2021)

i have to run_ verrrrry_ soon.
will a 3 way poll be <re>posted?
or will it be a 3 prompt month?
pls.n.thx


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 1, 2021)

My fault - I've been mentally off lately. But it's time to start the contest now, and there's a decisive winner in this poll. I'll add "Confessions of the Future" to the options next time.


----------

